# Libre Office

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

hat schon wer LibreOffice ausprobiert?

Ich habs zurzeit erst unter Windows installiert. Es schaut genauso aus wie das alte OpenOffice.

Wird das OpenOffice noch supportet? (updates)

LG Roland

----------

## disi

Ich warte auf ein offizielles ebuild...

Im Moment kann man hier nachlesen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339057

Es scheint im RION overlay ein ebuild fuer die binary Version zu geben.

Natuerlich ist es noch nahezu identisch. Vielleicht wird Libreoffice auch wieder Openoffice genannt, wer weiss?

----------

## Finswimmer

Noch OpenOffice, aber ich finde den Weg richtig, den LibreOffice geht und hoffe, dass es bald ein Ebuild gibt.

----------

## b3cks

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich warte auf ein offizielles ebuild...
> 
> Vielleicht wird Libreoffice auch wieder Openoffice genannt, wer weiss?

 

Wohl eher nicht, siehe hier.

----------

## Erdie

Wäre ganz cool wenn der poll auch noch eine 3. Alternative (keines der beiden) anbieten würde  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

was verwendest du leicht?

----------

## franzf

Weitere Optionen wären nicht schlecht. Ich hab zwar openoffice installiert, verwende es aber nur ~5x im Jahr (für .xls).

Wenn es ein Office sein soll, dann nehm ich koffice. Aber auch das eher seltener, WYSIWYG-formatierte Texte schreib ich zu selten, wenn Formatierung dann tex, für unformatiertes (Auflistungen, Rezepte, Brainstorming, ...) verwende ich einfach Text-Dateien, die kann ich nämlich auch über ssh editieren - das mag irgendwie openoffice nicht (mit koffice geht es dank kio_fish  :Very Happy: )

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

kann man die später noch anpassen?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich verwende zum schreiben auch einfache Texteditoren, aber in der Schule ist auch eine Präsentation oder Tabellenberechnung notwendig.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe eben LibreOffice installiert.

Im Moment ist da aber noch sehr viel OO Text/Namen, etc.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich nehme mal an, die meisten hier lesen LWN, aber für die, die das nicht tun ein Link zu einem interessanten Interview: Michael Meeks talks about LibreOffice and the Document Foundation

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich bin noch auf OpenOffice, werde mittelfristig aber sicherlich wechseln .... ich brauch da eh nur einen ganz kleinen Teil davon.

----------

## schachti

Mir kommt's letzlich auf die Funktionalität an - ob das Ding OpenOffice oder LibreOffice heisst ist mir ziemlich egal, so lange Funktionalität und Lizenz stimmen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Weitere Optionen wären nicht schlecht. Ich hab zwar openoffice installiert, verwende es aber nur ~5x im Jahr (für .xls).
> 
> Wenn es ein Office sein soll, dann nehm ich koffice. Aber auch das eher seltener, WYSIWYG-formatierte Texte schreib ich zu selten, wenn Formatierung dann tex, für unformatiertes (Auflistungen, Rezepte, Brainstorming, ...) verwende ich einfach Text-Dateien, die kann ich nämlich auch über ssh editieren - das mag irgendwie openoffice nicht (mit koffice geht es dank kio_fish )

 

ich nehm noch openoffice, und mir ist es auch egal wie das ding heisst,

aber wo du gerade von tex redest

kann mir wer einen gute latex editor empfehlen? am besten WYSIWYG ...

ich quäle mich da irgendwie mit OpenOffice rum, aber das ständige 

"einfügen==>objekt==> formel" macht kein spass

vorallem, weil langsam der formel-anteil von den docs die ich erstellen muss,

den text-anteil überholt

hab vor ein paar jahren mal lyx ausprobiert, kam damit aber irgendwie garnicht klar,

formeln eingeben mit lyx war super, aber normaler text ging garnicht 

( vielleicht hab ich da auch zuwenig latex kenntnisse, und muss mich einfach mal 1 woche 

durchbeissen?)

----------

## ScytheMan

@treborius: 

texmaker is zu empfehlen, find ich am bequemsten zu bedienen

----------

## schachti

Ich schwöre schon seit Jahren auf kile - ist nicht WYSIWYG, aber dennoch sehr angenehm zu bedienen und sehr mächtig.

----------

## disi

Danke, texmaker ist super aber leider QT.

Ich habe eben mal Libreoffice aus dem rion overlay installiert. Default Sprache fuer neue Dokumente ist "Deutsch" O.o

Da muss ich erstmal rumbasteln, gibt ja keine LINGUAS im ebuild.

----------

## Necoro

 *disi wrote:*   

> Danke, texmaker ist super aber leider QT

 

x11-libs/qt-gui mit USE="gtk" bauen und anschließend via "qtconfig" den GUI-Style auf GTK+ setzen. Und schon sehen alle Qt-Programme aus, wie sie es sollen  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Dachte, dass disi sich eher um den Speicherverbrauch im RAM sorgen würde.

Dabei ist die Qt-Library als Programmierer gesehen echt super.

----------

## disi

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Dachte, dass disi sich eher um den Speicherverbrauch im RAM sorgen würde.
> 
> Dabei ist die Qt-Library als Programmierer gesehen echt super.

 

Naja, ich habe eigentlich keine QT Apps, weil eins reichen sollte. Der Rechner kann das locker ab, zumindest sieht es nun wie gtk+ aus  :Smile: 

Ich habe vorher mit Eclipse und dem Latex Plugin rungetestet. Was bei Texmaker klasse ist: kein WYSIWYG, eigener Previewer und so ziemlich alle Zeichen die man brauchen koennte im Menu verfuegbar.

Was Eclipse hat und Texmaker nicht, ist der Error Check? Er zeigt es zwar rot an, genauso zeigt er aber auch alle Variablen usw. in rot als Fehler an :/

----------

## Yamakuzure

"Gummi" ist ein WYSIWYG LaTeX-Editor. Ich hab das Teil einmal ausprobiert, und bevorzuge der Funktionalitäten wegen kile. Aber wie die "Instant"-Vorschau braucht, für den könnte "Gummi" durchaus nützlich sein. (Und es ist GTK+.  :Wink: )

----------

## Finswimmer

Aktueller Stand:

rion-Overlay: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.0_beta2

geki-Overlay: app-office/libreoffice-3.2.99.2

Die Versionen sind identisch.

Ich nutze die selbstkompilierte Version und bin zufrieden damit (wobei ich aber nur die Basis-Funktionen nutze...)

----------

## disi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> rion-Overlay: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.0_beta2
> 
> geki-Overlay: app-office/libreoffice-3.2.99.2
> ...

 

Ich hatte ja aus dem rion Overlay Libreoffice installiert allerdings auch schon wieder entfernt (beta2). Die haben ebuilds wie grub-0.97-r90 usw. die actuelle ebuilds aus dem Portage ueberschreiben.

Das ist mir zu haarig, da lasse ich lieber die Finger vom Overlay sonst "bricht" es evtl. mein System... wenn ich unachtsam bin  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Normalerweise sind alle Ebuilds in Overlays maskiert, sodass das System nicht verändert wird.

Außer du fährst auf Unstable...?

----------

## disi

Jo, die sind ~amd64 und das fahre ich auf meinem Desktop Zuhause. Bitte keine Diskussion warum, der hat auch zen-sources usw. ich beschwere mich auch nicht wenn etwas nicht laeuft sondern versuche es zu fixen usw.  :Smile: 

Der ist ja auch fix mal eben neu installiert bzw. die Builds dauern nicht zu lange mit nem ordentlichen Prozessor entgegen mein Laptop, da wuerde ich fluchen wenn nichts mehr laeuft -.-

----------

## Josef.95

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich hatte ja aus dem rion Overlay Libreoffice installiert allerdings auch schon wieder entfernt (beta2). Die haben ebuilds wie grub-0.97-r90 usw. die actuelle ebuilds aus dem Portage ueberschreiben.
> 
> Das ist mir zu haarig, da lasse ich lieber die Finger vom Overlay sonst "bricht" es evtl. mein System... wenn ich unachtsam bin 

  Du könntest dir doch nur das gewünschte Ebuild in ein lokales Overlay packen.

Siehe zb http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=libreoffice

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß, ist OT, sry...

Aber vllt. kannst du ja mal paludis ausprobieren. Da kannst du einzelne Repositories (~Overlays)  ansprechen. Wenn du nur libreoffice unmasken willst, kannst du das so machen:

```
app-office/libreoffice-bin::rion
```

 in der package_unmask.conf.

Du kannst auch ganze Overlays auf einen Schlag unkeyworden, damit du z.B. nur den Haupttree (==gentoo) als ~amd64 laufen lässt, und die anderen Repos laufen auf "stable" und müssen paketweise freigeschalten werden:

```
echo "*/*::gentoo amd64 ~amd64" >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
```

Für kde ist das auch verdammt praktisch  :Razz: 

```
echo "kde-base/* amd64 ~amd64" >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf.d/kde4.conf
```

 und schon kanns losgehen  :Smile:  (ohne buggy autounmask, was bei mir mal ALLES zerschossen hat...)

Ich glaub ich hab dazu schon mal auf bgo was gelesen, dass das für portage auch gewünscht wird, keine Ahnung wie weit sich der Wunsch schon materialisiert hat.

----------

## Max Steel

So wies aussieht ist im aktuellen portage-2.2 dieses Feature enthalten.

Das Zeichen dafür sind 2 ":"

Sieht dann so aus:

dev-lang/python::portage

oder mit Slot

dev-lang/python:3.1::portage

...

=dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4::portage

Wäre das gleiche mit Versionsnummer.

Was man natürlich auch machen könnte wäre:

=dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4:3.1::portage

Ich weiß nur nicht ob portage es einem übelnimmt wenn man den Slot und das Repo vertauscht.

Außerdem kann eix damit leider noch nichts anfangen. Weshalb es das auch anmeckert (aber trotzdem das ganze noch sauber auflöst).

Edith:

eix kann damit nur dann nichts anfangen wenn der Paket mit Versionsnummer ist.

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4.5

=dev-libs/soprano-2.5.0::gentoo

```

```
$ eix kde-meta

Zusatzsymbole (:) nach Versionsnummer '2.5.0:'

Akzeptiere Version dennoch
```

----------

